
Can We Terraform Mars or Not? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/65/in-plain-sight/so-can-we-terraform-mars-or-not
======
simonblack
We can't even terraform Earth enough to reduce the level of CO2 in the air, so
terraforming another planet? The answer is 'NO'.

